# Dodge 1500 00 Plow



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

What size plow for a 2000 Dodge Sport 1500 would be suitable.....would an 8 ft. fisher work? Heres the truck at the dealership:

http://www.smauto.com/f_inventory-s...m/3/7/5/31786573.jpg&force_width=0&make=Dodge

By the way just something I've noticed, I have yet to see the new Dodge 2003 with a plow.?


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

Just make sure you don't exceed the front end weight rating. I think you could go with an 8 ft max, most 1/2 tons here have 7.5 ft though.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

I wouldn't put an 8' plow on that truck(too heavy). The biggest plow I'd run on that truck would be a 7.6.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

On a 2000, Dodge 1500 QUAD CAB? There's a reason why it dosnt have the plow prep package & you can kiss your warranty buh bye as it will void it... 
If it was a 2500 or a reg. cab then it would be a diffrent story but with a 1500 Quad cab just about the only thing made for your truck or anyone will nstall is a light weight, light duty, SUV/Dakota (at most) type plow. It's just to much weight on the front axels, I'd hate to see one snap on ya.

Fisher only allows 8ft blades on 3/4 & 1 ton trucks, it's 717lbs.
the 6.9 Light Duty SUV plow at 490lbs may work
& 7.6 Light Duty 510lbs is for normal 1/2 ton's.

Remember thats how much the plow weighs if you put it on a scale. Not the force created by that weigt being a few feet past the front bumper, sitting there bouncing arround stressing the front end.


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

i'm probably gonna get blasted for this but it's okay, i have a 1997 ext cab and i have a meyer 7.5 on it, i had the front end springs replaced for heavier ones along with the shocks. 

you can plow with an extended cab as far as i am concerned, but check your warranty & if your gonna plow have the front end work done ... 

the only problem i have had is eating the front end brakes up, and i think we've resolved that problem ... 

good luck


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

7.5' tops on a 1/2 ton. If you want the extra 6 inches, go with a light plow, such as Sno-Way. Their 8' plow is no where near as heavy as a Western or Fisher 8'. Mike


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

That truck will have a Dana 44 solid front axle,which will handle the weight just fine,unlike the IFS on most newer trucks.A 7.5 or 8 ft blade will be fine.Add some ballast in the rear,and you'll be fine.

You may be slightly overweight,and it may void your warranty though.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

It would not prevent wear on the axle and front end, but would 2500 springs from a diesel help carry it better?

What about a set of timbrens a a fair amount of ballast?

Is the extra 6" worth it?


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The diesel springs would be way to high a rate for that truck,it would ride like a tank.Just a HD front coil,with a set of timbrens would be fine.You can take the Timbren's out in 5 mins to improve the ride in the off season.


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I hate to disagree with the professionals but I don't think the front axle is an issue unless someone had one that broke. Anyways I have never heard of it. I have an 8 foot western pro plow on my 94. It has one ton diesel w/plow prep springs on front and rancho 9000 shocks. It does ride quite choppy but it isn't driven much in the summer. The only thing that isn't so great is when you load the box of the truck the back end sags bad even though it has two extra leaves on each side.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Dillyolboy, your Dodge is a 1500 or 2500? Mike


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

So Im getting many mixed reviews on the plow heh. I really like to have a large plow on my truck. My F-250 currently has an 8ft Fisher and I would like to put that on this Ram that Im looking at. Im gonna be selling the Ford at the end of the season, if I can use the plow I would like to, if not oh well. So, Im thinking get a bigger truck (2500), go for it using the 8ft, or get a smaller plow. Lots of choices, I kinda thought that this might be a problem.

I'm thinking that going to a smaller blade a 7.6 might be the best choice.


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Not sure why you would would want to trade a 2001 F250 for a 2000 Dodge 1500 If your have to get rid of your current truck replace it with another 3/4 ton. Why downsize your equipment if you don't have to.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

8' Plow you need 4500lbs axles and that one doesnt!


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

My truck is a 1500 regular cab short box. I plow all driveways and it works great. We have 8 half ton regular cab short box trucks all with 8 foot blades or larger and never had a problem with the axles. I guess it's a whatever works best for you situation.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Fisher, Diamond dealers and a few others are obligated to not install plows if it does not meet the plow manafucure front axle weight! If so installed the dealership now takes ALL warrenty issues themselves so thats why plow manafacures puts a resriction on front axle GVW. We had a Fisher 8'6 EZ-V and we had them install but if axle weight was under 4500 they wouldnt install but would cash and carry> Most dealers follow the same rules not to have there dealership yanked!


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

You might want to look into the mounting on a "Sport" package,
somewhere I remember seeing that if you mount a plow on this
package the bottom of the bumper needs to be cut out?

Can't remember where I saw this, but if you are serious on this
swap you might want to call the factory and ask, I think saw it
when I was looking for my 1500.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Well I think now Im just gonna wait till I see a Dodge 2000 2500 with is a 3/4 which would be able to take my 8 ft fisher. I don't like fords and the one I currently have, as new as it sounds isn't really that great and I have all sorts of problems with it. I like Dodges better and thats what I ran as my first truck but I had a accident with it and got the Ford and now Im looking to get a new Dodge.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

If your going 3/4 ton Dodge,go Diesel.It will pay for itself in fuel mileage,reliabilty and resale value.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

DIESEL!! Are you kidding me with the current gas prices I would be losing money!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NNJSnow _
> *DIESEL!! Are you kidding me with the current gas prices I would be losing money! *


I don't know how you figure that,unless diesel is way more per gallon than gas.

A Dodge 3/4 ton 4WD diesel will get 18-25 MPG+,and doesn't drop too drastically when plowing or towing.

A Dodge 5.2L Gas motor will get 10-15 MPG,and goes down the toilet when towing or plowing.The 5.9L Gas is even worse.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

Around here I'm pretty sure that Diesel is more then gas and I can't see how you would get more MPG on Diesel than on regular gas. I could see those figures reversed.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

We have 8 diesels and seven gas trucks.The diesels outrun the gas trucks 2 to 1 in mileage when plowing,sometimes three times in light snowfalls.

A direct comparison would be the truck I drive for work,a 1997 club cab long bed diesel 4X4,vs my neighbors truck,a 1997 reg cab long box 4x4 5.9L (360) gas.His truck is a base model,nothing on it or in it,except a cap.He gets under 10 MPG this time of year,running unloaded.I am always loaded (8-10K gross min),and average 16-18 MPG,including excessive idling for warmup,and plowing.I could get that over 20 MPG without all the idling,stop and go and plowing.

I see mid 20's in the summer,easily.

I get double the mileage,virtually no maintenance (tune ups),and just went over 350,000 K and haven't touched the motor.Try that with a gasser.

So even if the diesel beats the gasser by 5 MPG,and you do 20,000 a year you'd save over 600 gallons.At 1.60 a gallon that's almost a thousand dollars a year min.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Good choice to wait!


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NNJSnow _
> Around here I'm pretty sure that Diesel is more then gas and I can't see how you would get more MPG on Diesel than on regular gas. I could see those figures reversed.


Wyldman is telling the truth. I'm gessing based on this post that you've never owned a diesel. Trust me once you have you won't ever want to go back to a gasser.
I know I get better gas mileage with my Cummins then I've ever gotten with any other gas truck. The diesels do cost more but I would pay the extra 4-5 thousand for one with out even thinking about it. 
Also diesel is usually cheaper then gas, atlest around here. So what do you have to lose cheper fuel and better gas mileage, it doesn't get much better then that.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Ditto on what Fordman & Wyldman said! We have 3 Powerstrokes and 3 gassers! Diesels are in a class above gassers do to around 5-8 mpg per gallon better, better pulling, hauling and towing. Diesel is about 10cents to 15 cents cheaper in spring till winter then gas! Its only more in Dec through March, do the math and diesels are cheaper 8 months out of the year. So average 7 mpg per gallon savings over gas! $$$$$$$ saved


----------



## captfudd (Jan 11, 2003)

when i replace my gasser in the spring i am going to a diesel, the diesel price in the area is about 10-15 cents more than the cheapest gas, but the mileage per gallon is much higher for the diesels. :waving:


----------



## dillyolboy (Dec 24, 2002)

I don't mean to exaggerate the fuel consumption topic but I was told gallons/hour is a better measurement of fuel consumption while plowing. In that case what do you guys with diesels get?


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Ok, here goes.... From your "friendly Dodge dealer mechanic. You will only void the warranty "if" the damage is caused by the "add-on" aftermarket product.  OR ABUSE... If you do cause the damage ie: Bonzi plowing / abuse etc. then you will have to pay for the repairs. So with that said..... YES I plow with a 2001 Dodge 1500 4x4 Sport pkg & I have a BOSS 7.5' HD hanging off the front. You have to either >>> ADD in HD spring-shocks OR add in spring rubbers..yep just like Nascar does. Anyone can break an axle,bust a rear end ( I hate saying that  ... or have a tranny-xfer case implode  just remember to NOT be abusive when plowing....Take it easy, allow time for the job to get done at a moderate pace & always know the terrain ( area ) you are about to plow ( what it looks like with-out snow cover ). Use common sense and I wont have to see you in the shop  1 more thing also >> MAINTENANCE << yes, do your maintenance often..it will pay off in the long run.
indysnowplowers.com


----------

